# Props and Spam



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now you can combine your love for haunt props and Monty Python spam skits all in one thread. Just pick out a haunt prop that you love and put some spam to it. Just like the Monty Python skit, Spam spam spam.


I will go first.

I love the FCG Ghost and spam, spam, spam, spam, bacon eggs and spam..

Not to metion the wild spam, spam, spam and toe pincher coffin, with a side of spam.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

My boyfriend likes Spam a lot. He gets a little irritable when we run out.  









So this isn't a totally nonsensical hi-jack of DeathTouch's thread...we're having lobster thermidor aux crevettes with a Mornay sauce served in the Provençale manner with shallots and aubergines, garnished with truffle paté, brandy and with a fried egg on top and *spam* for dinner tonight.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

You mean like spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, eggs, sausage and spam with a corpsed bucky and spam?

And YES I could hear Michael Palin's old woman voice every time I typed the word SPAM!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

roadkill said:


> You mean like spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, eggs, sausage and spam with a corpsed bucky and spam?
> 
> And YES I could hear Michael Palin's old woman voice every time I typed the word SPAM!


Yes, you got it roadkill. But corpsed bucky and spam doesn't have that much spam in it. Not as much as spam spam spam corn spam and latex masks spam.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------

